# What tog duvet for a 3 year old?



## Laura80

I've just bought my daughter her first proper single bed and now I need to buy a new duvet, but I have no idea what tog to buy. Her toddler bed duvet is so light and flimsy I want to buy her a proper full size single bed duvet but I don't want her to be too hot, she's only just about to turn 3 years.


----------



## Laura80

Anyone? Is 10 tog too hot for a 3 year old?


----------



## RachA

It depends in your child and also what type of duvet you are buying. 
We bought a 4 seasons duvet when our eldest needed a proper single duvet. Thus was made up of a 3.5tog and a 10tog. It is duck/goose feather and down and is therefore very breathable. Synthetic fibre ones can make them sweat more. 
DS has the 3.5tog because even when it's freezing in the winter he gets hot. DD has the 10tog part. She gets really cold generally. Last night was the first night this year that she felt a little bit hot when I went into her at 11pm before we went to bed. She's had the 10tog duvet since she was 3yr 2mths. Prior to this she was using a toddler duvet which was something like a 4 or 6tog. 
Personally I don't feel that 10tog is too much. Esther will always push the duvet off if she gets too hot anyway.


----------



## Laura80

Thank you for your help Rach. :)


----------



## cocokittyi

Adam has a winter and summer one, he has the 3.5 on at the moment but has a 10 in winter. This is what I also have/do.


----------



## Nats21

Callum has a 3.5 tog at the minute, we're hoping to get him a single duvet though so will be looking out for one (hes got a cotbed duvet at the minute), I've seen an all round year one in tescos that looks good xx


----------



## BethK

Lo has a 4 tog on ATM we have heating on 24/7 in the winter so she never really needs more than this atm


----------



## Laucu

Emma has a 7 tog one. This is fine for her in winter as she always fells warm, but in the summer I will probably switch for a blanket or two.


----------



## Laucu

I say in the summer like its not summer now! Lol. You know, when we have hot nights!


----------

